# Collinite 476s v 915



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

which is the better wax for a Black car? collinite 476s or collinite 915.

From what i've read people have been saying 915 is better for dark cars as it gives a deeper and wetter shine. 

However i have also seen many threads, one of them said they spoke to people at collinite and they said there is no difference between the two waxes and 915 was a waste of money. Even though on the collinite website it says 915 has more carnauba wax in it...

I had decided on 915 however after all the research im back at square one. So could someone tell me which one to go for for my black car? 

Thanks


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if your paint has been prep'd VERY well and is spot on then I guss you _might_ see a difference, but in general I doubt you would see much difference, except in cost 

If you want wet, then 845 is generally the acknowledged best Colli option, although with slightly less durability than the paste waxes....but still very good!


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

The wax will be going on top of AG SRP > AG EGP will this make a difference to which wax i should use?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I heard 845 has cleaners and so will remove a glaze under it. Not sure if this is true.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

m0bov said:


> I heard 845 has cleaners and so will remove a glaze under it. Not sure if this is true.


no cleaners - but all the Collis seem to have quite a high solvent content, so inevitably 'clean' a bit of whatever is underneath.

SRP & EGP is a good combo and fairly durable - are you sure you need a wax? AG's HD wax is getting pretty good reviews and is widely available, although more £ than the Colli's - that would no doubt be a good topper....


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess maybe 915 may have the edge on darker cars but TBH I doubt you would see it so just go for the 476 :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've got both. I use 476s on the silver car and 915 on the black one. I used to use the 476s on the black one and then swapped to the 915. It does look a bit deeper shine. To me anyway.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Not sure of the difference, just wondered why these two waxes? both are good i use 476s for the winter because of its durability but it compromises shine and depth. With the summer coming up how about a more 'show wax' look?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I use 915 on my black car and get a great deep wet shine so i'm happy enough.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

I used 915 recently on red paintwork and it provided an excellent finish and great beading


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I am just about to order some 845, Collinite just mailed me back to say it does'nt contain cleaners and they suggest its used over a glaze anyway.

Nice wet glossy look but with the great beading!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I've used CG XXX wax on my metallic blue Octy and tried some Colly 476s at the weekend - it "_appears_" to me that the 476 gives a much deeper shine.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cant say I've ever noticed a difference between these two waxes if the prep work is spot on... and both are highly durable, but on that note thats the only real difference I could find... 476S was a little more durable than 915 and with introduction in an 18oz tin making it cheaper oz per £, this would be my choice on pure practicalities given there's no discernible difference in the looks.


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

i think i might go for the 915 but i dont want to spend the extra if its not that much better than the 476s, if the difference is minimal then i'd rather comprimise on that than the durability


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Cant say I've ever noticed a difference between these two waxes if the prep work is spot on... and both are highly durable, but on that note thats the only real difference I could find... 476S was a little more durable than 915 and with introduction in an 18oz tin making it cheaper oz per £, this would be my choice on pure practicalities given there's no discernible difference in the looks.


im still confused, i was never into all of this untill my mate showed me a thread on here, now im hooked!

im swaying towards the 476s i think.... well for now anyway unless i read something on here and change my mind


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I've just put two layers of 476s over a coat of SRP and EGP and I'm very impressed with the finish. It hasn't rained yet but will get some beading pictures when it does.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I have seen 476S and 915 side by side on a metallic silver car which is very hard to show up any kind of difference and two of us picked the 915 side as deeper and another picked it as preferable. On black, 915 gives a deeper finish whereas 476S more shiny - I hope that makes sense; the finish is different and more noticeable on black and IMO, deep is better on black/dark cars. Look at it under street lamps and look straight into the paint ... you'll want to fall in!

So ... 915 for black. Excellent on top of Meg's #7 and #26 liquid combo or after Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax :thumb:


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

Orca said:


> I have seen 476S and 915 side by side on a metallic silver car which is very hard to show up any kind of difference and two of us picked the 915 side as deeper and another picked it as preferable. On black, 915 gives a deeper finish whereas 476S more shiny - I hope that makes sense; the finish is different and more noticeable on black and IMO, deep is better on black/dark cars. Look at it under street lamps and look straight into the paint ... you'll want to fall in!
> 
> So ... 915 for black. Excellent on top of Meg's #7 and #26 liquid combo or after Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax :thumb:


ok it looks like im going to go for 915... do you have any pics of 915 on black?
so its a shiny finish, i just want my car to look as if it came out the showroom


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

msport said:


> im still confused, i was never into all of this untill my mate showed me a thread on here, now im hooked!
> 
> im swaying towards the 476s i think.... well for now anyway unless i read something on here and change my mind


Well, in all honesty, if the paint prep is good you really will see no tenable difference between different waxes - its something I've been testing for quite some time, at detailing meets, and there will be a big meet in late July with 5 identically prepped cars wearing difference waxes to see if folk can honestly see a difference... Between 476 and 915, which I have and use quite extensively, I cannot say I personally see any difference regardless of colour - I just cannot see it myself, and for this reason I go for the wax that offers slightly better durability and is better value for money: that being the 476.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Wise words, Dave ... I wonder if colour-blindness makes a difference? The reason I suggest that is that I am ... I see hue and saturation quite differently to people with normal vision.

I can see quite dramatic differences in wax finishes and in fact, my camera can too. A pal at work let me try his tub of Souveran, citing that I would not see any difference between Collinite 476S and Souveran. Now that argument aside (for which I'm sure many will have opinions), I could see an immediate difference - the Souveran finish really muted the light, giving (after a couple of hours) a great depth that was something quite stunning. My camera photographed a colourful reflection prior to putting the wax on and afterwards, the blue sky did not photograph as blue as it had beforehand. That is exactly how I saw it with my eyes. I know this, since the next day when putting a second layer on, I ... erm ... drew a spiral into the paint with a little fleck of dust and had to remove the wax to deal with the scratch. Once re-finished, the reflection was very colourful and ... after applying the wax, again, muted.

That said ... MSport - I think 915 gives a deeper finish, whereas 476S is glossier. Don't confuse shiny or glossy with "better". Someone on here once wrote that is like confusing sound with "loudness". On black, I am certain 915 gives the better finish. I don't think you would be disappointed with either wax to be absolutely frank.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Orca said:


> Wise words, Dave ... I wonder if colour-blindness makes a difference? The reason I suggest that is that I am ... I see hue and saturation quite differently to people with normal vision.


You should come along to Slough for the mega-LSP test in late July then... 

Five or so black Astras all prepped by me, but wearing different waxes/sealents. Completely blind test, to see which comes out as the most preferred and what nuances people are seeing in the finishes


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> You should come along to Slough for the mega-LSP test in late July then...
> 
> Five or so black Astras all prepped by me, but wearing different waxes/sealents. Completely blind test, to see which comes out as the most preferred and what nuances people are seeing in the finishes


Hi could you give me details for the meet at slough, i don't live too far from there and would be great to see.


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

Just want to say a big thankyou to everyone who has replied, keep your opinions coming


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

msport said:


> Hi could you give me details for the meet at slough, i don't live too far from there and would be great to see.


Here you go: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74303

Meet is in the preliminary stages of organisation


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

I've not used 476, but I have used 915 and I am more than happy with the depth of shine and Gloss that it gives. I find it better than Megs #16 (and I was happy with Megs #16!) and comparible to Swissol Zuffenhausen, which costs over double and does not have the durability.

Talking of durability, I washed, clayed and polished my car 2 months ago and put a double layer of 915 on it. Washed it again for the first time at the weekend and was amazed at how the dirt just 'fell off' the car and the 915 was still there, beading underneath. Gotta say I'm very impressed.

Cant wait to see what the shine and durability of Jetseal 109 and 915 would be like.................


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, I was curious about the difference between 476s & 915, so I emailed the folks at Collinite & wanted to share the response I received:

"*Thanks for your interest in Collinite products. The #476s & #915 are basically the same product except the #915 has approximately 24% more carnauba wax in its formulation and has a coconut fragrance to it. Many people believe the #915 is easier to use. Appearance wise their isn't a major difference between the two but there is in price. To be honest you can't go wrong either way*."


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

RamSus said:


> Well, I was curious about the difference between 476s & 915, so I emailed the folks at Collinite & wanted to share the response I received:
> 
> "*Thanks for your interest in Collinite products. The #476s & #915 are basically the same product except the #915 has approximately 24% more carnauba wax in its formulation and has a coconut fragrance to it. Many people believe the #915 is easier to use. Appearance wise their isn't a major difference between the two but there is in price. To be honest you can't go wrong either way*."


Perhaps if I had read this prior to just purchasing my 476 I would have gone for the 915 instead?

But then again I am a newbie here, and it's all an enjoyable learning curve for me.

However, in the defence of the 476 I have found it very easy to use and I am very happy with it, so for now, will try & empty the tin whilst looking for another option.

I have also found it be be very reasonably priced too! (thanks Elite CC :thumb.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive only ever used the 476 and I love it.Definatly my fave wax (I think I prefer it to my dj bv) just so easy to work with.


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

Coconut? I thought 915 smelled more like a cuban ciggar! 
like it anyway!:thumb:


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

ok so stop me if im wrong but i thought that a higher % carnuba ment the wax was more durable or lasted longer as it sets harder so would 915 not be more durable than 476s ??

not into the science but would be nice to know what it does more carnuba that is


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

I would say YES, the higher the content of carnuba, the more durable it'll be, but I'm not an expert.
Generally speaking, there is no standard answer to how durable a certain wax might be or how long it will last. There are so many variables that influence the durability of wax such as: type and colour of paint, condition of paint, environmental conditions and hea, hours kept outdoors, quality of wax application, how often the car is washed and what products are subsequently applied to the car (some will 'prop up' the protection, artificially extending the lifespan of the coating, others will prematurely diminish it).


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Not necessarily, the Collinites are waxes, but also get their durability from synthetic means rather than natural means, so whilst they have carnuba in their blends, it isn't this which offers the durability. It's there to offer the warm carnuba glow.

They are both excellent waxes.


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

i see so really the carnuba helps in the looks dept more than the durability dept 
and that is done with the chems that go into it 
interesting to know really :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

msport said:


> one of them said they spoke to people at collinite and they said there is no difference between the two waxes and 915 was a waste of money


Humm... I find it 'difficult' to believe that Collinite said that somehow...


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

unless they have vast amouts of 476s to get rid of :thumb:
i dout it too!


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

Removed posted Collinite email for privacy reasons.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

No one doubted the info you offered... just a claim that Collinite said 915 would be a waste of money over the 476


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Janitor said:


> No one doubted the info you offered... just a claim that Collinite said 915 would be a waste of money over the 476


Hmmm, I too am now a bit perplexed. My car is Akoya Silver (pearlescent). Do you think 476 would be the better choice?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

on silver and lighter colours I'd go for FK1000 over Collinite - is better value, easier to use and has a really bright and flake enhancing finish. 

845 is a wetter finish and lasts very very well also


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

dibbs26 said:


> Hmmm, I too am now a bit perplexed. My car is Akoya Silver (pearlescent). Do you think 476 would be the better choice?


Personally, yes - 476 would definitely be my choice


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Personally, yes - 476 would definitely be my choice


476 over my reflex silver Golf looks very nice.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I hate to be different...OK I don't...but I've always been a huge fan of 915. However, I recently tried 845 for the first time and was very impressed indeed...as said elsewhere, great finish.

To be honest, I don't think you can go far wrong with any of the Collys and any difference in final finish will be minimal IMO. As 476 is apparently the longest lasting of the 3, I'd go for that one...

:thumb:


----------



## Iroc (Sep 29, 2008)

This thread has been very useful. I am gonna buy Collys 915. My question is can I use synthetic spray detailer over the top or will the wax turn cloudy?

I was thinking of getting Megs 135 synthetic spray:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-sprays/meguiars-135-synthetic-spray-detailer/prod_450.html


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm still none the wiser. I want something that makes my black Mazda look really deep and glossy - which points me at 915, but for winter I want something that will last which would be the 476. Also, our other car is silver, but I'm more interested in getting the black car looking the best.

Aargh.

However -



Coops said:


> I've used CG XXX wax on my metallic blue Octy and tried some Colly 476s at the weekend - it "_appears_" to me that the 476 gives a much deeper shine.


This has given me some hope as I also use XXX for my "long lasting wax".


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Xorro said:


> I'm still none the wiser. I want something that makes my black Mazda look really deep and glossy - which points me at 915, but for winter I want something that will last which would be the 476. Also, our other car is silver, but I'm more interested in getting the black car looking the best.
> 
> Aargh.
> 
> ...


There isn't _that_ much in it in durability between 476 and 915!


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> There isn't _that_ much in it in durability between 476 and 915!


If anything at all!!

Seriously, either will do you proud.


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

I've got some 915 on the way as it cropped up in the for-sale section at a good price


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I have just applied some 476S.....what a shine, superb stuff !. you have to be careful leaving it too long though. Do one panel then another and then go back to the first. Otherwise your arms will be aching !!!!


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

after reading through this thread im still none the wiser, i used the 476 on my car on saturday, borrowed it from a mate, must say i was really pleased with it, was cetainly very shiney indeed, cars starting to get dirty now so i bought autoglym BSC to wash it, im wondering will the 915 give it an even deeper wetter shine or will it be no difference to the 476

What do you reckon guys?


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

If it helps there are some pictures of my black car after its had 915 applied all over.
http://www.pure-mps.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=35


----------



## Stevie K (Sep 26, 2007)

In my experience the 915 leaves a better/deeper shine on dark colours, especially black. On the other hand anybody that owns a black vehicle will know how quickly it gets dirty, so from that point of view durability might make more sense?

I have a metalic black pick up truck, and i've used both 915 and 476s on it, and in my case the 915 looks slightly better, deeper shine etc, but the 476s lasts a lot longer. 
Obviously with both waxes the condition of the paint to start with will make quite a bit of difference.

Anyway, it's not much of a trade off, so nowdays my truck gets the 476s, personaly i haven't found a more durable wax


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

aaaahhh i still cant choose LOL

the 476 is cheaper but its a smaller tin than the 915


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

I thought the durability was pretty much similar but 915 is priced higher due to bigger tin and larger carnauba content...they are both colli so you cant go wrong really


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm going to throw a spanner in the works here
Used 915 in the past and loved it, but you do have to be careful how much you apply.
Just used some Finish Kare 1000P for the first time and it was a breeze. Easy to apply, leave twenty minutes to cure, then buff off. Amazing shine and lots of flake pop. Rained the next day ( it is Scotland !) and the beading was superb. Very tight beading.

Drove off and as soon as I hit 30mph the water rushed towards me.

Would be happy to say easier to use than Colly and so far the looks and performance are comparable.

Also get a big tin for the money.


----------

